# English teaching again



## Majken (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi

I know a lot has been written about teaching English, but I'd like to know some more.
My husband and I would very much like to move to Spain with our two sons aged 5 and 7. My husband is a very experienced English teacher. He teaches academic English, business English and Cambridge Certificate. Where would be a good place for him to look for jobs? I have looked at the Vaughan Schools as they apparently pay more than other schools, but I think it's a waste of his qualifications to teach in a school where you just need two weeks training to become a teacher.
We don't really mind where in Spain we go.
There's also the question of what kind of school we should send our children to. We live in Denmark at the moment (I'm Danish) and our children go to an International school here, but the International schools in Spain seem very expencive and I don't think we can afford it with the kind of salary you get for English teaching.
What are the state schools like? What about private Spanish schools are they cheaper than International schools?
I hope you can give some good advice. I do apologize for any spelling and grammar mistakes, as mentioned before I'm not English.

Best regards
Majken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Majken said:


> Hi
> 
> I know a lot has been written about teaching English, but I'd like to know some more.
> My husband and I would very much like to move to Spain with our two sons aged 5 and 7. My husband is a very experienced English teacher. He teaches academic English, business English and Cambridge Certificate. Where would be a good place for him to look for jobs? I have looked at the Vaughan Schools as they apparently pay more than other schools, but I think it's a waste of his qualifications to teach in a school where you just need two weeks training to become a teacher.
> ...



Have a look at this school, both for a possible job for your husband and a school for your children. Altho at their ages they may well settle well into a state school?! Which are good from what I've seen

Sunland International School: 42. SITUATIONS VACANT ()

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Majken, your spelling and grammar put many British people to shame. As I get older, I find I need recourse to a dictionary more and more often.....
I seem to remember reading somewhere that only 16% of Spaniards speak English - Zapatero can't! The same article said something about Spanish state schools desperately needing English teachers. Has your husband thought of applying for a job within the Spanish state system, assuming he is qualified which from what you say I'm sure he is.


----------



## Majken (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank's for your quick replies and thank you mrypg9 for your nice comment.
My husband would very much prefer to teach adults. I don't think he would be any good at teaching children actually. He's very good with our kids but I think that's it.
I've been reading some more about the Vaughan schools and they actually run a university program as well, which I think he would be very suitable for.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Majken said:


> Thank's for your quick replies and thank you mrypg9 for your nice comment.
> My husband would very much prefer to teach adults. I don't think he would be any good at teaching children actually. He's very good with our kids but I think that's it.
> I've been reading some more about the Vaughan schools and they actually run a university program as well, which I think he would be very suitable for.


Another thought....when I was living in Prague I 'worked' one morning a week at the Czech Office of National Statistics, teaching English to senior Civil Servants there. I had a small class of mature adults, most with PhDs. Lovely people. I hope they enjoyed it as much as I did! Our lessons rapidly became more like social occasions as they already had passed high-level exams in English and really just needed up-to-date informed conversation on a variety of social, economic and poltical topics. We often repaired to the local pub/restaurant for our lessons.
I don't know how you'd find out if Spanish Government departments have similar schemes - I was asked to work at CSU by a Czech friend who was already employed there as an English teacher. They also had classes in French and German for people employed there.
That kind of thing sounds as if it would really suit your husband - but how to find out more...???


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Majken said:


> Hi
> 
> I know a lot has been written about teaching English, but I'd like to know some more.
> My husband and I would very much like to move to Spain with our two sons aged 5 and 7. My husband is a very experienced English teacher. He teaches academic English, business English and Cambridge Certificate. Where would be a good place for him to look for jobs? I have looked at the Vaughan Schools as they apparently pay more than other schools, but I think it's a waste of his qualifications to teach in a school where you just need two weeks training to become a teacher.
> ...


Have you looked into International House? That's another big name here. 

Regarding the state system, the impression that I get from where I have been is that the state schools have better resources than private schools here. (Of course this is based on MY experience, and likely varied between regions.) Also, from what I've seen, exam scores are not necessarily better in private schools than in the public schools!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The only problem with the state system is everybody is trying to get in. Last year ,here in Lorca, there were 3000 applicants for 70 positions. My old Spanish teacher did relief work in the Spanish system for 13 years before finally getting a permanent position. The pay in the state system is far superior to any private position, plus there's a 7% payrise each year for the next 3 years !
Since living here I was surprised by the amount of fully qualified teachers who are unable to obtain positions of any sort. In fact my neighbours daughter, who is fluent in English & German & is qualified to teach ,went to China to work for a year as there was nothing available to her here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> . The pay in the state system is far superior to any private position, plus there's a 7% payrise each year for the next 3 years !
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> The only problem with the state system is everybody is trying to get in. Last year ,here in Lorca, there were 3000 applicants for 70 positions. My old Spanish teacher did relief work in the Spanish system for 13 years before finally getting a permanent position. The pay in the state system is far superior to any private position, plus there's a 7% payrise each year for the next 3 years !
> Since living here I was surprised by the amount of fully qualified teachers who are unable to obtain positions of any sort. In fact my neighbours daughter, who is fluent in English & German & is qualified to teach ,went to China to work for a year as there was nothing available to her here.


It's all. about. the exam. 

If all goes well, I'll be taking the exam in 2012 to be a secondary teacher. I'm already taking all sorts of courses to collect the points necessary to put me higher in the ranking before the exam even starts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The problem with the state system is that you have to do the state exam *(oposiciones) *which even for an English position is in Spanish. Depending on the subject you're trying for, you have more or less of a chance of getting a place. My OH has been trying to get a place for more than 10 years. As an English teacher I don't think you'd have much problem getting a place. OH does Business Administration. The places exist, but the government doesn't offer them as permanent places so they get covered by an *interino* which is an "inbetweeny" teacher. It's not a substitute 'cos you're not subbing for anybody. It's being a teacher without getting paid the full salary. Of course if you're teaching in the Spanish system you'll have to speak fluent Spanish.
Anyway the OP doesn't want to teach kids, and I don't blame him!!
IH is a good bet as halydia said or British council. You may get good deal in any number of schools, it depends where you're going really. It's probably a good idea to go with an academy that has company classes for a year or so just to find your feet, but you won't be getting much money. After that go freelance especially focussing on company classes, the only place you can really make a decent salary IMO
Look at the teaching English sticky


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The only problem with the state system is everybody is trying to get in. Last year ,here in Lorca, there were 3000 applicants for 70 positions.


The thing is you don't apply for a teaching position in the state system, you do the exam. There are no interviews for jobs. There's no teacher training in secondary school positions. There's an exam


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's no teacher training in secondary school positions. There's an exam


Effective year, there's now a year-long master for anyone wanting to go into secondary, FP, or EOI. (Unless you've already got your CAP, of course!)


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Effective year, there's now a year-long master for anyone wanting to go into secondary, FP, or EOI. (Unless you've already got your CAP, of course!)


Hi Halydia

Could you tell me a bit more about this masters? Is this something you do on top of your undergraduate degree? What is it called?

I don't know anything about this, so I am interested to know how someone becomes a teacher in Spain. Re: an exam mentioned earlier, do you just do any degree, then do an exam, and by passing become qualified as a teacher?

Thanks!


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

jockm said:


> Hi Halydia
> 
> Could you tell me a bit more about this masters? Is this something you do on top of your undergraduate degree? What is it called?
> 
> ...


Actually I've just got off my behind and checked this out - La Universidad de La Rioja for example offers a Master de Profesorado, but I have had to email them as I can't find _the bottom line _(i.e. how much does it cost!!!).


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

jockm said:


> Hi Halydia
> 
> Could you tell me a bit more about this masters? Is this something you do on top of your undergraduate degree? What is it called?
> 
> ...


A few questions that we need to address before we even talk about becoming a teacher in the state system in Spain:

1. Are you an EU citizen, or married to one? 
2. Have you got your university degree "homologado" to a Spanish one? Or, where did you complete your university degree?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Halydia,
I would also be interested to know how long it takes to have degrees recognised (homologado) by the Spanish ministry - I have heard of it taking up to 7 years!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Halydia,
> I would also be interested to know how long it takes to have degrees recognised (homologado) by the Spanish ministry - I have heard of it taking up to 7 years!



AHH! Don't say that! I had heard I was looking at a wait of up to a year. I'm just beginning the process so I can't give you concrete information, just the information that they have told me.

What country is the degree from? What do you want to homologar it for? Would you be happy homologando the degree "al grado" (meaning that the government recognizes that you've graduated university) or do you want the government to recognize the specific degree? 

It seems like an agonizing process. I did a double major (Hispanic Studies and Political Science) and it looks like that, with luck, they will recognize my Poli Sci degree and I have been told it's not even worth trying to homologar my Spanish degree.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry. That's very odd about your Spanish degree.

Maybe it depends on what the degree is then. When I taught English to a government department of Biologists and Geologists, one of them told me that had wanted to employ a French man but when they found out it would take about 3 years for his degree to be recognised so they didnt go ahead.

Someone I know from Argentina, who was waiting for her qualifications to be recognised finally had them recognised after waiting 7 years. But I am not sure what they were.

I am able to work part-time in a private school as i work in the language school giving extra curricular classes (conversational English), so you dont need the same qualifications as its not the actual primary school. But to be a primary or secondary teacher I was told you had to have the specific Spanish degrees in education of Maestro de Educacion Primaria or Secundaria or your own country's equivalent, (or possibly a PGCE)?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Sorry. That's very odd about your Spanish degree.
> 
> Maybe it depends on what the degree is then. When I taught English to a government department of Biologists and Geologists, one of them told me that had wanted to employ a French man but when they found out it would take about 3 years for his degree to be recognised so they didnt go ahead.
> 
> ...



I would check that out. If you want to be a primary teacher, I'm nearly certain that you have to have the Spanish "magesterio" degree or equivalent, as you said. However, if you're interested in teaching at the secondary level, you need to be "licenciado" and have either the CAP (old version) or Master in Secondary Education. 

I can help with the homologacion process for Canada because that's what I'm going through now. (And I imagine it's the same for anyone who completed their degree out of the EU) However, I'm not sure about your case. Get in contact with: 
*Alta Inspección de Educación*
Pº de Sancha, 64
29071 - MÁLAGA
Teléfono: 95 298 91 76
Fax: 95 298 93 10 / 11 / 12
and I'm sure they can help you much better than I can. I made a day trip to the office where I needed to go and they helped me more than 24 hours researching on the government website ever could!

The other thing to take into note is that in order to present to the oposiciones to get a place as a teacher in the public system you're going to need to meet requirements of this sort. These are this year's requirements in Cantabria. I'm not sure about your region

_2.1 Requisitos generales.
A) Ser español, o nacional de alguno de los demás Estados miembros de la Unión Europea o nacional de algún Estado al que sea de aplicación la Directiva 2004/38/CE del Parlamento Europeo sobre la libre circulación de trabajadores y la norma que se dicta para su incorporación al ordenamiento jurídico español, en concreto lo establecido en el artículo 57 de la Ley 7/2007, de 12 de abril, del Estatuto Básico del Empleado Público.
B) Tener cumplidos los dieciocho años y no haber alcanzado la edad establecida, con carácter general, para la jubilación.
C) No padecer enfermedad ni estar afectado por limitación física o psíquica incompatible con el desempeño de las funciones correspondientes al Cuerpo y especialidad a los que se opta.
D) No haber sido separado mediante expediente disciplinario del servicio de cualquiera de las Administraciones Públicas, ni hallarse inhabilitado para el ejercicio de funciones públicas.
Los aspirantes a que se refiere el punto A) de este apartado cuya nacionalidad no sea la española deberán acreditar igualmente no estar sometidos a sanción disciplinaria o condena penal que impida, en su Estado, el acceso a la función pública.
E) No ser funcionario de carrera, funcionario en prácticas o estar pendiente del correspondiente nombramiento como funcionario de carrera del mismo Cuerpo al que se pretenda ingresar, salvo que se concurra al procedimiento para la adquisición de nuevas especialidades al que se refiere el Título III de esta convocatoria.
2.2 Requisitos específicos para participar por el procedimiento de ingreso libre.
Además de los requisitos generales que se establecen en el apartado anterior, los aspirantes deberán reunir los requisitos específicos siguientes, según el Cuerpo al que opten:
2.2.1 Para el ingreso en el Cuerpo de Profesores de Enseñanza Secundaria:
a) Estar en posesión del titulo de Doctor, Licenciado, Ingeniero, Arquitecto o el título de grado correspondiente. Asimismo podrán participar en las especialidades que se señalan en el Anexo XIV de esta convocatoria, los aspirantes que, aun careciendo de la titulación exigida con carácter general, estén en posesión de alguna de las titulaciones declaradas equivalentes a efectos de docencia para cada especialidad, siendo éstas exclusivamente las señaladas para cada especialidad en el citado Anexo XIV de esta convocatoria.
Para los supuestos contemplados en los apartados 2.2.1, 2.2.2, 2.2.3, 2.2.4. y 2.2.5 de esta convocatoria, en el caso de que dichas titulaciones se hayan obtenido en el extranjero deberá haberse concedido la correspondiente homologación, según lo establecido en el Real Decreto 285/2004, de 20 de febrero, o su reconocimiento al amparo de lo establecido por la Directiva 89/48/CEE, o demás normativa vigente en el momento de la publicación de la presente convocatoria.
b) Estar en posesión de la formación pedagógica y didáctica a la que se refiere el artículo 100.2 de la Ley Orgánica 2/2006, de 3 de mayo, de Educación. Con carácter general, reunirán este requisito quienes estén en posesión del título oficial de Máster Universitario que habilite para el ejercicio de las profesiones de Profesor de Educación Secundaria Obligatoria y Bachillerato, Formación profesional o Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas. La especialidad que conste en el citado título, facultará para la presentación del aspirante a otras especialidades.
Están dispensados de la posesión del citado título quienes acrediten haber obtenido, con anterioridad al 1 de octubre de 2009, alguno de los siguientes requisitos:
— Estar en posesión del Título Profesional de Especialización Didáctica, del Certificado de Aptitud Pedagógica o del Certificado de Cualificación Pedagógica.
— Estar en posesión del título de Maestro, Diplomado en Profesorado de Educación General Básica, Maestro de Primera Enseñanza, o el Título de Licenciado en Pedagogía y Psicopedagogía o de una licenciatura o titulación equivalente que incluya formación pedagógica y didáctica.
— Haber impartido docencia durante un mínimo de 12 meses en centros públicos o privados de enseñanza reglada debidamente autorizados, en las enseñanzas de Educación secundaria obligatoria o de Bachillerato, de Formación Profesional o de Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas, conforme a lo previsto en el Real Decreto 1834/2008, de 8 de noviembre._


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My wife's degree is from the University she actually attended in Madrid here in Spain but she has been told that she will probably have to retake the whole thing! 

She had been doing some translations and interpretations (she is qualified in both) and someone put her name forward to a local academy and now she does most of the (private) classes in the village teaching a number of age groups, with more students joining every week. The pay isn't great but she pays her Soc Sec so that her medical benefits and pension are not entirely dependent upon mine.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont understand, Baldilocks, why does she have to retake it?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Dont understand, Baldilocks, why does she have to retake it?


You don't understand? Neither do we, but that is what she has been told. 

However she is doing very nicely the way things are because the classes she gives are more informal and she can tailor them to suit the pupils' needs and abilities. New pupil just starting, she has had at home today to help bring him up to the speed of the rest of the class, and the great thing here is the kids are motivated, they really want to learn.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,
a couple of comments....
The other day I said that *interinos* don't do sustitutions. What I should have said is that they sometimes do subs and other times they are doing full time "permanent" jobs. By permanent I mean that they are given the post for a full academic year which has always been the case of OH in over 10 years of teaching. But look at this link. And that's the way they are treated, I know from my daughter and husband's experience.
Profesor Rafael Robles
I suppose it depends on your region and your subject

And here's a link to how attitudes to teaching are different in the UK and Spain which I found quite interesting, and know to be true.
Profesor Rafael Robles

On the subject of validating my degree, some years ago I decided it would be a good idea to validate my B. Ed. (middle school) as teaching in a school had certain advantages of timetable etc. I had been told in a *private* school that they'd give me a job straight away if I had it. Two years later I was told I'd have to 2 two more credits for the degree to be validated. One was in IT and the other I can't remember if it was Geography or "Lengua". Anyway I didn't do it as I didn't really _*want*_ to teach kids, it was more of a "just in case idea"

Haldia, in the info you gave about becoming a teacher (in Spanish) I don't think it says anything about level of Spanish. Isn't a certain level required??

Lastly, could someone put a link to this thread on the teaching English thread, just so it's not always me on there??!!:eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello everyone,
> a couple of comments....
> The other day I said that *interinos* don't do sustitutions. What I should have said is that they sometimes do subs and other times they are doing full time "permanent" jobs. By permanent I mean that they are given the post for a full academic year which has always been the case of OH in over 10 years of teaching. But look at this link. And that's the way they are treated, I know from my daughter and husband's experience.
> Profesor Rafael Robles
> ...


I've put the link

I had a read of your _Profesor Rafael Robles_ links, and I have to say that not much has changed.

I'm pretty sure that hardly any of the teachers at my dd's primary school are on what I would call a 'permanent' contract - just yearly ones.

It's not good for the teachers. I taught English to a secondary teacher a while back who had just bought an apartment in our town - she had been at the same school for a few years & took a chance that she might get to stay there. 

Not long afterwards she was told that the following year she was going to be working in a town 2 hours drive away - too far to commute (realistically) every day - & how could she move there? - she couldn't pay a mortgage & rent!

thankfully she won her appeal & is now teaching in the next town to us (only because a vacancy came up there at the last minute) - but she was worried for quite a while - she felt that she had no real grounds for appeal, but told me that even if she'd had kids or childcare problems, they might not have been taken into account - you are just expected to 'up sticks' & go where you're sent

it's unsettling for the kids too - not knowing who their teacher will be 'next September'. Primary age kids tend to build up a relationship with their teachers - I know mine did. My dd2 had a teacher she adored for 2 years & tried really hard to please him. This year she has had a new teacher who she really hates - 1st term notas weren't too great. If it had been a teacher she at least knew previously I'm sure it would have been different.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've put the link
> 
> I had a read of your _Profesor Rafael Robles_ links, and I have to say that not much has changed.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

No, it's not good for anyone. I had a friend who was at the same secondary school for 10 YEARS as an interino, and then all of a sudden she was given a place in another school. Fortunately it was do-able, but it meant the whole house, husband and 2 kids had everything changed around at the drop of a hat!

Here (Madrid), if a teacher is pregnant, they don't have someone lined up to take her place. No, they wait until she is actually absent (ie giving birth) before a sub is found, so the kids miss out on a couple of weeks classes and they save a bit of money!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello everyone,
> a couple of comments....
> The other day I said that *interinos* don't do sustitutions. What I should have said is that they sometimes do subs and other times they are doing full time "permanent" jobs. By permanent I mean that they are given the post for a full academic year which has always been the case of OH in over 10 years of teaching. But look at this link. And that's the way they are treated, I know from my daughter and husband's experience.
> Profesor Rafael Robles
> I suppose it depends on your region and your subject


My OH is an interino in a different region. He was called up in October to substitute for a woman who had a dangerous pregnancy. We have been on our toes all year, waiting for her to come back. The big scare came a few weeks ago when her legal permission for maternity leave ended - down to the last minute, it was a "Will she take more time off, or will she come back?" Nobody could tell him anything, not even the director. I had my mobile with me all day, anxiously awaiting his "We're fine" or "Uh oh" message. She showed up at school and took an extension to be with her newborn. Amazing for us, since he'll now be working until the end of June. However, it was absolutely shocking to see the lack of information and the anticipation of "Oh no, will I have a job tomorrow!?" Substitutions are agonizing. 

Then, of course, there's the wait for next year. Should he get a job at the mall to cover his time? Should he wait around on unemployment for the call in September or October? Where on earth will he be placed - a half-hour away, or two hours away? Things worked out brilliantly this year, since we commute together. However, who knows where next year's adventure will take him. And, for how long? We'll see. 




> Haldia, in the info you gave about becoming a teacher (in Spanish) I don't think it says anything about level of Spanish. Isn't a certain level required??


Of course! When you go to write the oposicion, they have a separate Spanish exam for foreigners. I'm also trying for the DELE Superior certification to have that as well. Although the exam for English teachers is entirely in English, you'll have to deal with the _burrocracy_ in Spanish... and I don't suggest anyone do that with a light grasp on the language. (How many Spaniards don't even understand the process!?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

For reference, here's the bit regarding the Spanish exam for foreigners. (Take note that this is in the autonomous community where I work - it could be different in others.)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Then, of course, there's the wait for next year. Should he get a job at the mall to cover his time? Should he wait around on unemployment for the call in September or October? Where on earth will he be placed - a half-hour away, or two hours away? Things worked out brilliantly this year, since we commute together. However, who knows where next year's adventure will take him. And, for how long? We'll see.


Won't he get paid until September?? My OH does. Well he usually gets paid until mid Sept and then don't pay him for the other half until he claims it 'cos he's been contracted again 

What does he teach?

My OH's first job was a 200km round trip, and it lasted 3 years!

Every year we wait to see if we'll have to buy another car or if he can go in public transport or not...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Won't he get paid until September?? My OH does. Well he usually gets paid until mid Sept and then don't pay him for the other half until he claims it 'cos he's been contracted again
> 
> What does he teach?
> 
> ...


Since it's technically a substitution, the lady he's substituting is coming back at the very end of the school year for a few days so that they'll pay her for the summer. Therefore, he gets the boot and a nice severance package but no proper summer pay. 

He's a music teacher in primary school. 

We easily put 200km on the car every day. His position this year is not in one particular school, but a number of rural schools. He calls it "educational tourism." 

Re: Cars vs. Public Transport, I'm praying for a post along the bus line for next year. Spain doesn't recognize my driver's licence, so I'll have to go back to driving school and re-do the exam. That's expensive, and the priority right now is saving up for a bed and a sofa, not paying the price for a bed and a sofa combined to get a lousy legal piece of paper I already have in another country! Then again, I'd really love to have one of those "sin carnet" cars... at least I could parallel park something that small!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Regarding teaching in the public system, I was looking at the convocatoria for Andalucia and there's 101 spots for new English teachers. (http://www.mad.es/boletines/BOJA06041000.pdf)

Also, to give you an idea about what the first part of the test is like, it would be writing on one of these topics: http://www.oposicion-secundaria.com/datos/programas/prog-Ingles.pdf


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Halydia,
> I would also be interested to know how long it takes to have degrees recognised (homologado) by the Spanish ministry - I have heard of it taking up to 7 years!


I *FINALLY* have my degree homologado a grado. Spain now officially recognizes me as "licenciada" (and just that.) 

To homologar a grado it only took six months. What's the downside? I have a degree with no sort of recognized major/specialization. Just a degree.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia said:


> I *FINALLY* have my degree homologado a grado. Spain now officially recognizes me as "licenciada" (and just that.)
> 
> To homologar a grado it only took six months. What's the downside? I have a degree with no sort of recognized major/specialization. Just a degree.



Well, it's a degree and you worked to get it.
So congratulations:clap2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, well done! And from what I have heard from other people, six months sounds extremely fast!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you!  

Please note, again, this was NOT a proper legalization of my degree to an official Spanish degree in "Filología Hispanica" and "Ciencias Politicas y Administración," which would be the corresponding titles of my majors. Therefore, this process took MUCH less time than the normal legalization of a degree.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Please note, again, this was NOT a proper legalization of my degree to an official Spanish degree in "Filología Hispanica" and "Ciencias Politicas y Administración," which would be the corresponding titles of my majors. Therefore, this process took MUCH less time than the normal legalization of a degree.


???
So, are congratulations in order or not 
What kind of legalization did you get? Is it "homologado" which is what they ask for, isn't it?

I guess you got smth so ...

_Well done halydia!!_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like a celebration to me!!! Well done Halydia!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ???
> So, are congratulations in order or not
> What kind of legalization did you get? Is it "homologado" which is what they ask for, isn't it?
> 
> ...


They sure are! 

I _am _"homologado" _a grado_ (licenciada). 
Yes, this is what they ask for  We'll see if anyone tries to give me a hard time when it comes time for oposiciones.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> They sure are!
> 
> I _am _"homologado" _a grado_ (licenciada).
> Yes, this is what they ask for  We'll see if anyone tries to give me a hard time when it comes time for oposiciones.


Sorry halydia. I just read your post again where it quite clearly says that it's been "homologado". I gave up on mine after 2 years and am happy to say I've never needed it, but I didn't want to teach in schools...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry halydia. I just read your post again where it quite clearly says that it's been "homologado". I gave up on mine after 2 years and am happy to say I've never needed it, but I didn't want to teach in schools...


No worries  
The only reason I even tried was to be able to do the Máster en ESO. The homologación is the first thing they ask for!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

halydia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Please note, again, this was NOT a proper legalization of my degree ......


But still a Cava moment for halydia me thinks :tea: 

Sorry it's only tea. Couldn't find a Cava smilie


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Halydia, that's great news. I can't believe we non-Europeans still have to go through this palaver... let alone people who have EU or Spanish qualifications. I do understand the need for some professions to have up-to-date training standards, but to claim that a bachelor's degree is not in some way internationally normed is daft. A mate of mine here has had her honours first awarded by a prestigious Australian university denied on the basis that her contact hours were less than those imposed here at an equivalent uni. Bonkers, really.

Perhaps you'll have a win on the drivers license now?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

geez said:


> Halydia, that's great news. I can't believe we non-Europeans still have to go through this palaver... let alone people who have EU or Spanish qualifications. I do understand the need for some professions to have up-to-date training standards, but to claim that a bachelor's degree is not in some way internationally normed is daft. A mate of mine here has had her honours first awarded by a prestigious Australian university denied on the basis that her contact hours were less than those imposed here at an equivalent uni. Bonkers, really.
> 
> Perhaps you'll have a win on the drivers license now?


What is even more ridiculous, is my wife's degree is from the university here in Madrid and they don't even recognise that!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> What is even more ridiculous, is my wife's degree is from the university here in Madrid and they don't even recognise that!


Eh? Why not?


----------

